# Inserting Photos



## Rangertrek (Jan 27, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question.

I am confused about the procedure to "insert and image" using the icon on the new thread message panel.  This is not the "manage attachments" in the additional options section.

After clicking the "insert image" icon, it ask for a "url" location.  
What url location are you using to store the images.  Is this a file on your computer? or a file on a web site.

I have always used the manage attachments section and now want to learn how to do the insert option.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Link is to a photo on another web site -- for example, Photobucket, ImageShack or any of the other photo hosting sites.


----------



## gketell (Jan 27, 2010)

Or, if you want to have your photo that you uploaded using "manage attachements" you can right-click on the photo name, copy URL, then use the "insert photo" button and paste in that URL.  Now your photo will show up within your post as well as at the bottom.


----------



## mtup (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry I put my message in the wrong forum.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 17, 2014)

there is a tutorial for you in the library from Jeff on how to to use them. It has a vidio as well.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 17, 2014)

Its in the library under the "Forum info" tab
Using Web Images in IAP Posts - YouTube


----------

